

Ask HN: Can you recommend self hosted dev collaboration tools? - codegeek

Looking around for dev collaboration tools for small teams. Ideal features:<p>- Multiple users&#x2F;role based ?<p>- Git integration<p>- Deployment<p>- Wiki&#x2F;Issues&#x2F;bug tracker for Project Management<p>I checked out Phabricator but was too complicated for me to get it installed on our server (i would rather want something a bit simpler to install).<p>What about Gitlab ? Anyone got any recommendations ? What else is out there ?
======
27182818284
GitLab is great, but really you're at a point where you should just do
whatever and then search for solutions to the problems that come up once you
run into those. We landed on using GitLab + other tools like Jenkins and a
couple of shell scripts to help out the CI.

~~~
codegeek
Thx. I just installed Gitlab one click on DigitalOcean. Really cool. But I
know it is the free edition which may be a bit limited. Will give it a shot
and see how it goes.

~~~
sytse
It is pretty fully featured, so for less than 100 people you shouldn't be
missing something big. Anyway, the list of differences is at
[https://about.gitlab.com/features/#compare](https://about.gitlab.com/features/#compare)

